# Modelling Links



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Those website are mostly German, so I figured it would be interesting to mention them here as they all offer very interesting things for the ship modelling, static and operationall. 
these are mostly manufacturers

http://www.steinhagen-modelltechnik.de/htm/geschichte.htm
Semi-kits in 1/100 and 1/50, 

http://www.elde-modellbau.de/
Kits in various scales, fittings, good details

http://www.modellbauwerft.de/
kits in 1/100, good level,

http://www.taubmansonline.com/
Plans services

http://album.nikon-image.com/nk/NK_AlbumPage.asp?un=97313&key=555537&m=0
Impressive model of the Yamato!

http://www.gk-modellbau.de/DE/index.htm
Historic ships/ wooden ships

http://www.aquacraftmodels.com/
Functional models

http://www.moduni.de/
Card models

http://www.gundert-modellboote.de/
RTR Models (a nice Riva or Cris craft)

http://www.modellbau-kaufhaus.de/shop/downloads/files/katalog.pdf
Model Ships fittings, very nice

http://www.ship-model-today.de/
Ships plans

http://www.harhaus.de/indexhm.htm
A very big paper catalog for ship modelling, many fittings

http://www.modellbau-zinnecker.de/core/
High-end models, finished or kits

http://www.pichler-modellbau.de/
ARTR models 

http://www.modelltechnik-hamburg.de
1/144 models, kits, ARTR, fittings

http://www.modellbau-lassek.de/
1/100 naval models. very nice bismarck. good fittings

http://www.schiffsmodellbaufreunde.de/Modelle/Hitzsand/Hitzsand.htm
Some various models

http://www.modellbau-sievers.de
kits in 1/20 to 1/50

http://www.aero-naut.de/
ships and plane models

http://shop.jamara-produkte.de/index.php?language=en
Working models 1/25 to 1/200

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/echtdampf/schiffsmodellbau/schiffsmodellbau_index.php
steam engines for ship and trains

http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/MODELL/ubersich.htm
lightship models

http://www.vth.de/shop/shopfiles/shoppage.asp?showcat=1&ps=1&tmpl=table&cid=8&sparte=2
magazine and plans service

http://www.jocham-schiffe.de/html/start.html
Plans

http://www.hassemodell.de/site01.htm
1/25 models

http://www.modellskipper.de/index.htm
fittings and plans

http://www.ig-schiffsmodellbau.de
complete models

http://www.modelslipway.com/
an excellent UK manufacturer

BR


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*Modelling links*

Hello Vchui
Thanks - some of those sites will be going into my favourites list 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*my pleasure*

I know very few US sgnificant modelling manufacturers. 

the one that come to my mind is
http://www.scaleshipyard.com/
which makes 1/200 to 1/36 naval ships in kits, semi kits + fittings.

They compete with UK
http://www.sirmarmodelships.com/
and`http://www.fleetscale.com/

Should anyone wishes to add some links, they should not hesitate to. I am very insterested in kits/finished working scale models


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*modelling web-sites*

http://www.polkshobby.com/

http://www.bluejacketinc.com/index.htm


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*modelling web-sites*

here's a couple in the US. 
Loyalhanna is another good one that is now coonected to taubmans plans 

http://www.polkshobby.com/

http://www.bluejacketinc.com/index.htm\

Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------

